# Multi tool blade for plaster and lath



## 4vets (May 7, 2012)

an older blade that is not too good for the plaster part then switch over to a new blade for the wood.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

the oscillating tools do>








just be prepared to go through more expense in blades, than the purchase of the tool is worth ~CS~


----------



## Clarky (Sep 25, 2011)

The blade for wood and plastic. Working in house now that has the concrete base plaster and sheetrock behind . The blades get burned up quickly but that blade seems to work the best for control of cutting.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> the oscillating tools do>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He asked about the blades. I assume he already has the tool. 

Something like this is the way to go. Then switch to a wood blade for the lathe. 

http://fitzallblades.com/products-page/new-blades/specialty-diamond-multi-tool-blades/


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

any grout blade works well. use the grout blade to get through the plaster than switch off to the wood.

lol just realized scott said the same thing...oops


----------



## Neoursa (Sep 22, 2012)

Carbide diamond blades get thru the old plaster. They get pricey. The wood type will burn off the teeth in a few minutes. 

If you don't need to be precise like cutting a channel, use a 4" grinder with masonry on it. 

I hate plaster, lathe, steel mesh etc, always a bugger.


----------



## Arc'n'Spark (Jul 21, 2011)

Get the Harbor Freight blades. Much cheaper and last almost as long as the Fein ones. Like $8 instead of $30-50.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Have never uses one of those oscillating tools... They work good i guess?


----------



## Arc'n'Spark (Jul 21, 2011)

They work well for cutting in OW boxes, making nice cuts in baseboard or flooring, and other stuff like that. Anything that requires a little more delicacy than a sawzall can provide to give a nice finished product.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

I use a diamond blade on my angle grinder and then finish with the multi tool.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

They make less dust than a rotozip. Like the rotozip with the tile bit for the plaster followed by a saber bit for the wood. I haven't tried the carbide ones with my Fein yet..


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

wendon said:


> I use a diamond blade on my angle grinder and then finish with the multi tool.


i do that when im going into tile.....the grout blade is good enough to finish off what the grinder cant reach...


----------

